# fw 190 found



## Bug_racer (Oct 9, 2006)

Found this on you tube . 
Anyone know anything about where when how and why . Details of which squadron etc ? 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmKFqFDRfrQ_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

That is fricken amazing!

From watching the video it sounds like they are speaking Russian. I know sure as hell you would never find anything like that in Germany because there is no part of any forest that has not been searched through. I think that is Russia.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2006)

An excelent find. They speak in Russian language,for sure.Taking an other sound there into consideration it could be said that the a/c was found on a marsh or swamp deeply in woods.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 10, 2006)

That aircraft looks totally restorable!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2006)

I agree with Joe... Excellent link...


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 10, 2006)

What surprised me was no nests or dens for critters but the instruments were mostly still there


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2006)

They should send it to the same guys that are restoring White 1.


----------



## Henk (Oct 11, 2006)

Great news, she still looks good. Hope they restore her.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 11, 2006)

I thought I recognized this Fw-190 video. Its the Fw-190A-5/U3 of 4/JG 54 werk 1501227 know as White A or factory code DG+HO.

It was reportedly brought down by flak after a fighter bomber sortie in the area of Voibakala. Pilot Feldwebel Paul Ratz taken prisoner by Russian's. Released in the 1950's and was repatriated to germany where he died shortly before the aircraft was recovered. Recovered in 1990 and shipped to UK and sold to Paul Allen's Flying Heritage Collection, Seattle in 1999

Current location is at JME Aviation in Norfolk UK and registered as N19027. Its hoped to have engine test's some time in 2006.

Interesting thing is that flak was not the real cause of the crash. During engine strip down they found uniform rag's in the oil lines. 

Its in the classic wings magazine vol 12 No5 2005 Issue 53. Tommorrow after work I will see if I can scan the article or at least some of the restoration pictures in the magazine.

Enjoy Micdrow.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 12, 2006)

Makes you realize that while WWII lives on in our minds, books, and recreations, that WWII still was quite a while ago and that if we hadn't fixed up the surviving planes they would be showing a lot of age just like this old flybird in the swamp.


Nice to know he may be flying again sometime.


----------



## Henk (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice to know they took her out of that mess.


----------



## Hot Space (Oct 14, 2006)

Thats a cool vid 8)


----------



## air76 (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry for my language. But its video a very, very strange. In this film on 26-28 sec. rubber wheell and his white radial-line - too fresh, IMHO.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2006)

Well what do you suggest?


----------



## Henk (Oct 22, 2006)

Did they have White wall tires in the tail?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting find, wouldn't surprise me if it was found in that condition, the marsh would of kept it from rusting more than if it was in the open.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeap moores have a tendancy to preserve things.


----------



## Kuna (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice find.


----------



## Kiwikid (Oct 25, 2006)

I created a post about it here:
The Aviation Forum - Focke Wulf FW190 wreck


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 26, 2006)

freaking awsome great to see more and more being discovered and restored


----------



## jarmour (Dec 7, 2006)

The photographs above are taken in the workshop where my brother has spent the last 10 or 12 years restoring this very plane! It's just been finished and has been dismantled ready to be shipped to it's new owner. I was honoured enough to sit in it back in the early days of it's restoration. I'm making plans to go travel to the US to see it's first flight.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2006)

jarmour said:


> The photographs above are taken in the workshop where my brother has spent the last 10 or 12 years restoring this very plane! It's just been finished and has been dismantled ready to be shipped to it's new owner. I was honoured enough to sit in it back in the early days of it's restoration. I'm making plans to go travel to the US to see it's first flight.



Hi Jarmour,

Any idea where in the US that the Fw-190 will be taking its first flight.

Thanks Micdrow


----------



## genkideskan (Dec 9, 2006)

Well they had white wall tyres - here is a tail wheel of a Bf 109 after 60 year burried - note the good condition even of the color


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Dec 9, 2006)

Henk said:


> Did they have White wall tires in the tail?



Yes, certainly! Not for design purposes like on 1950s cars, but to indicate that electrical grounding could take place through the/ this tire, instead of/ through a separate electrical socket.


----------



## jarmour (Dec 11, 2006)

Micdrow said:


> Hi Jarmour,
> 
> Any idea where in the US that the Fw-190 will be taking its first flight.
> 
> Thanks Micdrow



Hi Micdrow

The details are not clear at the moment but I think maybe Arizona. (or somewhere else beginning with A!) Sadly my brother is no longer with us after a very recent accident, so I'm waiting to hear from his old colleagues when and where the plane's going. As soon as I have definite details I will update this thread. I really would love to see it fly though, fingers crossed.


----------



## jarmour (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi again. Just a quick update. The plane belongs to Paul Allen, co founder of Microsoft. So I would imagine it will be going to one of his museums.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## YakFlyer (Feb 9, 2007)

How exciting must it be to stumble across something like, for an enthusiast like one of us, it must be incredibly exciting. 
The 190 would be in my top three WW2 era machines for sure, great to see it almost back in the air too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 9, 2007)

I agree, I think I would almost **** from excitment! 

Thats a joke by the way. It would be extremely exciting though.


----------



## Henk (Feb 9, 2007)

I would give up my front teath to get to work on aircraft and fly in some of my fav aircraft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I get to work on aircraft, but I would not give up my front teeth to do that.


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 12, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Well I get to work on aircraft, but I would not give up my front teeth to do that.



You might if it was a Bf-109G


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Naw I like having my teeth. I would just beg until they let me.


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Feb 13, 2007)

Henk said:


> Did they have White wall tires in the tail?



Sure, yes!


----------



## Spitfire Steve (Jul 16, 2020)

You say give it to the person that is restoring White 1, that would be Dave Goss at Gosshawk Unlimited in Arizona. I would agree with that idea, I worked there 2002-2008 doing amongst other things Fw-190 D13, Yellow 10, and did some stuff for White 1 when it was owned by Mark Timken in FL


----------

